# Here is another huge 5x5 to score. (we need the practice)



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Try to score this 5x5. and no I don't have anymore pictures. Was taken like 7 years ago.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

354 whopper 5er if I must say


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Was that taken on the Manti unit? 355. If so, I was chasing one like that 6-7 years ago. Stud bull!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

348 beautiful bull


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

365


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm guessing he goes high 340's low 350's.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

340


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It was a Dutton bull it grossed right around 370.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Impressive 5


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Who cares, he's a keeper.


----------

